# [Video] How I Execute All my EG-1 Algorithms



## Rubiks560 (Jan 19, 2015)

Had requests for this for the longest time.
You can find more algs on my website: http://www.cyotheking.com/


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 19, 2015)

This is fantastic. Thank you !!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe learning EG will make me better at 2x2 just finished CLL and average the same as Ortega with slow algs


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 20, 2015)

I needed this. Thanks for getting me (almost) sub-2!


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

Ty babe [emoji8]


----------



## jim32 (Apr 17, 2017)

i know ortega and my avg about 4,9 -5,7.i have started to learn eg1 and by now (3 days) i have learned H ,PI and U set (one aet per day).any advices for learning the other four sets easy or any general tips of you?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 17, 2017)

You should prob be posting somewhere in a help thread but learning a set per day is quite crazy unless you take lots of time to drill the alg with correct recognition. Take your time and test yourself for each case


----------

